# Videos sub-forum deleted



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In August 2020 we created an Opera sub-forum for threads focusing on YouTube videos. This was done at the request of a group of users of the Opera forum, who considered the daily updating of about ten of these threads was detrimental to the general opera discussion.

After a year we evaluated the situation. We found that the new sub-forum is used by almost no-one. An attempt to get more people involved in the sub-forum failed completely - no new posts have appeared at all since then. Given the current situation, we have decided that there is no reason to keep this sub-forum.

This does not mean that 'videos only' threads can now appear on the main Opera forum once more. Given the developments of the past year, we conclude they have no function on this site, since they do not stimulate any interaction between our members. Starting a 'videos only' thread will therefore not be allowed without prior permission of the moderating team.


----------

